# Callas' debut in Italy, August 1947, as La Gioconda at Arena Verona



## Green pasture (Aug 11, 2015)

plumblossom said:


> ...continued from above ^^...


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

I love the picture of Callas as Gioconda with the blonde hair. I can only 'IM-AG-INE' the size of her voice at this time of her life.


----------

